# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام نیروی متخصص NET. در کشور ارمنستان

## bornaeon

یک شرکت خوشنام و معتبر نرم افزاری در کشور ارمنستان، شهر ایروان؛ قصد دارد نیروی متخصص به صورت تمام وقت و فوری در یک محیط انگلیسی زبان استخدام نماید... از علاقه مندان حائز شرایط درخواست می گردد، هر چه سریعتر رزومه خود را به آدرس jobs@sflpro.com ارسال نمایند (متن ایمیل و رزومه حتما به *زبان انگلیسی* باشد)

جزئیات بیشتر و شرایط متقاضیان را در قسمت زیر ملاحظه بفرمائید:




> *TITLE:* ASP.NET/ MVC Developer
> *TERM:* Full time
> *OPEN TO / ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:* All qualified candidates
> *START DATE / TIME:* ASAP
> *DURATION:* Permanent
> *LOCATION:* Yerevan, ARMENIA
> 
> *JOB RESPONSIBILITIES:*
> Design and develop custom software solutions utilizing the latest .NET technologies.
> ...


مجددا تاکید میگردد که تمامی مراحل مصاحبه، استخدام و غیره به زبان انگلیسی می باشد. بنابراین متقاضی به طور حتم باید به زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشد... تمامی اطلاعات مختص به شرکت و ضمینه فعالیت و دیگر موارد رو در حین مصاحبه مطلع خواهید شد. اگر سوال خاصی مطرح بود، میتوانید در همین تاپیک مطرح بفرمائید...
موفق باشید و موید

----------


## EnKamran

پایان خدمت می خواد یا دورکاریه ؟

----------


## hanijackson

رزومه ارسال شد.

----------


## bornaeon

> پایان خدمت می خواد یا دورکاریه ؟


دوست عزیز، حضور شما در محل شرکت الزامی است. پس طبعا باید امکان خروج از کشور را داشته باشید

----------


## samanis

محترما رزومه ارسال شد.

----------


## farzan_hajian

خب این شرکت کارش چی هست؟؟؟؟؟ وب سایتی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## prans68

............................................

----------


## bornaeon

> خب این شرکت کارش چی هست؟؟؟؟؟ وب سایتی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟


کار شرکت تولید و توسعه نرم افزار (90 درصد تحت وب) هست. مشتریهاش هم داخل و خارج ارمنستان هستن.
فکر میکنم برای یه برنامه نویس یا کسی که متخصص کامپیوتره، بر اساس آدرس ایمیلی که برای ارسال رزومه توو پستم گذاشتم، فهمیدن آدرس وب سایت شرکت کار چندان سختی نباشه دوست عزیز!!

----------


## bornaeon

> مسلط به زبان ترکی هستم انگلسیم ضغیفه ارمنی ها ترکی خوب سرشون میشه اگه زبان ترکی رو قبول دارین یا علی


متاسفانه تسلط به زبان ترکی به هیچ عنوان امتیاز محسوب نمیشه. حتما باید به یکی از زبانهای ارمنی یا انگلیسی مسلط باشید!

----------


## kahrizak

من رزومه خودم ارسال کردم  نمونه کار خوبی هم داشتم (ثبت نام دانشگاه عملی شده)
زبان انگلیسی  من هم خوبه پس چرا تماس نگرفتید  :متفکر: 
پایان خدمت هم  دارم

----------


## bornaeon

> من رزومه خودم ارسال کردم  نمونه کار خوبی هم داشتم (ثبت نام دانشگاه عملی شده)
> زبان انگلیسی  من هم خوبه پس چرا تماس نگرفتید 
> پایان خدمت هم  دارم


دوست عزیز. تماس با متقاضی از طریق مدیر منابع انسانی و با تصمیم بورد شرکت انجام میشه و بنده هیچ دخالت و یا حتی اطلاعی در این مورد ندارم... طبعا از بین تمامی متقاضیان، با گزینه هایی تماس گرفته میشود که بنا به صلاحدید مدیران شرکت و از نظر آنها، بهترین ها هستند.

----------

